# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  प्रबंधन समुदाय को धन्यवाद

## Kamal Ji

आज मैं अपनी सर्वप्रथम पोस्ट में प्रबंधन से ध्न्यवाद तब चाहूँगा जब प्रबंधन मेरे इस स्कूटर को प्रबंधन विभाग में शामिल कर ले।

----------


## Kamal Ji

अब मैं अपने सभी साथियों से आग्रह करता हूँ...

----------


## Kamal Ji

जब आप प्रबंधन समुदाय से कुछ शिकायत, समस्या , प्रशंसा, जिज्ञासा, विचार आदान प्रदान करते हैं।
तब जब आप की उस बात का हल हो गया हो तो...
तो दोस्तों हमारा प्रबंधन समुदाय से मात्र धन्यवाद, शुक्रिया, Thnks, मेहरबानीबाड़ी आदि लिखना कुछ नही बनता?

----------


## Kamal Ji

इस सूत्र में लिखने में  जो त्रुटियाँ होती हैं,
जैसे मुझ नादाँ से हुयी हैं।
उन्हें एडिट करने की भी सुविधा प्रदान करें।

----------


## Kamal Ji

अब आगे अपनी बात पर।
दोस्तों ....
जब हम कहीं जा रहे होते हैं तो उस जगह का रास्ता हमेंआलुओं नही होता।
तो किसी भी अनजान  से रास्ता पूछते हैं,
उन्हें मात्र थंक्स कह देते है ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

अब वही बात आप सब क्व सामने...

जो प्रबंधन समुदाय हमारी समस्याओं अथवा शिकायतों का निदान करें तो, 
क्या हम उन्हें मात्र धन्यवाद के दो शब्द भी न कहें?

----------


## Kamal Ji

अब.......?


जागो मेरे सभी साथियो जागो।
जागो ग्राहक की तर्ज़ पर।

कीजिये धन्यवाद मुक्त कण्ठ सर प्रबंधन दमुदाय का।

----------


## anita

> इस सूत्र में लिखने में  जो त्रुटियाँ होती हैं,
> जैसे मुझ नादाँ से हुयी हैं।
> उन्हें एडिट करने की भी सुविधा प्रदान करें।


आप अपनी प्रविष्टि को सम्पादित कर सकते है

----------


## anita

और आपका सूत्र स्थान्तरित कर दिया गया है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अब.......?
> 
> 
> जागो मेरे सभी साथियो जागो।
> जागो ग्राहक की तर्ज़ पर।
> 
> कीजिये धन्यवाद मुक्त कण्ठ से प्रबंधन समुदाय का।
> जिहोने आपकी  शिकायत  अथवा समस्या के हल पर


पुनःलिखते हुए  त्रुटियाएं नज़र आ रही हैं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

मैं मुक्त कण्ठ से प्रशासिका जी को धन्यवाद अर्पित करता हूँ।

----------


## anita

मंच प्रबंध की तरफ से आपको इस सूत्र के लिए  धन्यवाद

----------


## Kamal Ji

मेरी शिकायत पर त्वरित कार्रवाई के लिए मैं प्रबंधन स।उडाय को धन्यवाद देता हूँ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

ऊपर कृपया समुदाय पढ़ें।

----------


## Kamal Ji

एक और बात मेरी प्रबंधन से....
कृपया इस सूत्र में एडिट की सुविधा। भी प्रदान की जाए।
धन्यवद।

----------


## Jon Snow

सभी को नमस्कार जिस प्रकार शिकायत / समस्या सफलतापूर्वक सुलझाने के बाद प्रबंधन को धन्यवाद देने के लिए इस सूत्र का निर्माण हुआ है उसी प्रकार से शिकायत / समस्या सुलझाने / समाधान ना कर पाने की अवस्था / स्थिती  मे प्रबंधन के लिए एक सूत्र होना चाहिए जहां प्रबंधन का निषेध किया जा सके या उचित हो तो फोरम पर एक लोकायुक्त रखा जाना चाहिए

----------


## Hex7111

ये  किस परकार का सूत्र है ..!! बिना सर पैर का

----------


## Hex7111

मानसिक दिवालियेपन किस हद तक जा सकता है इसका शानदार नमूना है यह सूत्र ! 
 परबंधन की भी बर्दाश्त क्षमता खूब है !

----------


## Jon Snow

मानसिक दिवालियापन जरा विस्तृत कर के बताए और ये निशा पटेल को क्यूँ मार रहे हो कोई व्यक्तिगत दुश्मनी ?

----------


## Hex7111

सच में ही मर गई क्या ?

----------


## Jon Snow

नहीं प्रभु अभी जीवित है आपके दोस्त ने आपको बताया नहीं

----------


## Hex7111

चलो फिर कोई नई

----------


## ravi chacha

> आज मैं अपनी सर्वप्रथम पोस्ट में प्रबंधन से ध्न्यवाद तब चाहूँगा जब प्रबंधन मेरे इस स्कूटर को प्रबंधन विभाग में शामिल कर ले।


दादू आप ने तो एकल खिड़की बना दी    काम कही भी हो धन्यवाद की रसीद यहं जमा करनी होगी

----------


## Aeolian

अरे भाई यह सूत्र सिर्फ रात्रि के ११ बजे के बाद ही जीवित होता है ...
टल्ली होने के बाद ..
अरे भाई अभी यह मुर्दा है ..
मुर्दे में लाठी नहीं मारते ..
लो मैंने भी एक लाठी मार ही दी .. 
म हा म हि म ..... हे हे हे

----------


## Aeolian

कमल का सूत्र है ..
अरे नहीं गलती हुई है ..
इसे कमाल का सूत्र पढ़ें ...
लगता मुझे भी चढ़ गयी है ..
हे हे हे

----------


## Aeolian

अरे इस सूत्र को 
आओ समय बिताएं में ले जाओ 
भाई लोगों ...
लगता मुझे ज्यादा चढ़ गयी है ..
हे हे हे ..

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

कमाल का सूत्र है

----------


## Aeolian

सूत्र को आओ समय बिताएं में ले आएं ...
यह विभाग उचित नहीं है विषय के लिए ..

----------


## Aeolian

आओ समय बिताएं ही उचित स्थान है इस सूत्र के विषय के लिए ..
ले चलिए उसी तरफ ...

----------


## Aeolian

अरे प्रबंधन ! अब मान भी जाइए ..
ले चलिए इसे आओ समय बिताएं में ..
यह क्षेत्र ठीक नहीं है इस सूत्र के लिए ..

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

कमाल का सूत्र है

----------


## Aeolian

सूत्र को आओ समय बिताएं में ले जाने की कृपा करें ..

----------


## Aeolian

यह सूत्र उचित विभाग में नहीं है ..
कृपया फिर से इस पर नज़र डालें ..

----------


## Aeolian

कृपया एक "कचरा" विभाग बनाएं ..
ऐसे सूत्रों की आभा कचरा विभाग में दमकती है ..
कृपया "कचरा" विभाग सृजित करें ..

----------


## Aeolian

प्रबंधन को बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद 
"कचरा" विभाग के सृजन के संबंध में विचार करने के लिए .. 
धन्यवाद प्रबंधन .

----------


## Aeolian

जी ठीक है, 
मुझे जल्दी नहीं है ..
आप अपना समय ले लें ..
यही अच्छी बात है कि आपने सूत्र को आओ समय बिताएं विभाग में ले जाने के विषय में सोच रहे हैं .. 
धन्यवाद प्रबंधन ..

----------


## anita

सुझाव पे विचार किया जायेगा 

सूत्रधार भी विचार प्रकट कर ले

----------


## Aeolian

> सुझाव पे विचार किया जायेगा 
> 
> सूत्रधार भी विचार प्रकट कर ले


धन्यवाद ...
बात उठी है तो दूर तक जाएगी ..
या तो यह सूत्र अपना स्थान बदलेंगा या फिर 
इसमें तालाबंदी हो जाएगी ..
दोनों ही अवस्था में सूत्र को सद्गति मिलेगी .. 
वैसे सूत्रधार को कितने दिनों के लिए मोहलत दी गयी है अपनी अर्जी लगाने के लिए ..
इसे तो फास्ट ट्रेक कोर्ट में सुना जाना चाहिए था ..

----------


## anita

> धन्यवाद ...
> बात उठी है तो दूर तक जाएगी ..
> या तो यह सूत्र अपना स्थान बदलेंगा या फिर 
> इसमें तालाबंदी हो जाएगी ..
> दोनों ही अवस्था में सूत्र को सद्गति मिलेगी .. 
> वैसे सूत्रधार को कितने दिनों के लिए मोहलत दी गयी है अपनी अर्जी लगाने के लिए ..
> इसे तो फास्ट ट्रेक कोर्ट में सुना जाना चाहिए था ..



जी कम से कम एक बार मंच पे आने तो दीजिये उन्हें 

उसके बाद देखते है

----------


## Aeolian

> जी कम से कम एक बार मंच पे आने तो दीजिये उन्हें 
> 
> उसके बाद देखते है


जी अवश्य देखिये ..
यह कमल का सूत्र है ..
नहीं नहीं .. मैंने गलत लिख दिया है ..
यह कमाल का सूत्र है ..
शायद मुझे अभी से चढ़ गयी है .. हिक्क 
ठीक है ..हिक्क 
जैसा आप उचित समझें .. हिच्च ..

----------


## Varun.

> सुझाव पे विचार किया जायेगा 
> 
> सूत्रधार भी विचार प्रकट कर ले




लगता है इसपर अभी विचार चल रहा है , शायद फिर तो कोई चांस नहीं लगता  :Monkey:

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

प्रिय मित्र !! अच्छे दिन  आने वाले हैं !!!

----------


## Kamal Ji

> प्रिय मित्र !! अच्छे दिन  आने वाले हैं !!!


आपके दर्शन देते ही आ गए।

----------


## Varun.

> प्रिय मित्र !! अच्छे दिन  आने वाले हैं !!!



सवाल बरक़रार है कब कब आएँगे अच्छे दिन

----------


## RUDRA

> सवाल बरक़रार है कब कब आएँगे अच्छे दिन


अगले चुनाव केबाद वो भी शायद :lotpot:

----------


## sanasaeed

Really that was superb forum in hindi language and really amazing discussion. Thanks

----------


## anita

> Really that was superb forum in hindi language and really amazing discussion. Thanks



मंच पे आपका स्वागत है आपका

----------


## Kamal Ji

सभी सदस्यों को यथा योग्य अभिवादन।

----------


## kengleong

Hey, thanks for sharing for the opinions and thoughts :)

----------


## anita

> Hey, thanks for sharing for the opinions and thoughts :)



आपका मंच पे स्वागत है मित्र

----------


## kengleong

Hey, thanks for sharing for the opinions and thoughts :) Hey guys, i just want to share with you guys about this link which consist of a lot of nice hindi quotes for free. Hope it is useful to you :)

----------


## MahaThug

जोरशोर से धन्यवाद, सभी प्रबंधको को । 
बस ईससे अधिक मस्काबाजी ठीक नहीं।

----------

